# How do I connect a speaker with bindings posts to a PC with an 1/8 jack?



## anamulahmed (Jun 22, 2010)

How would I go about connecting a speaker with binding posts to a PC with 1/8 inch input/output jacks. Please do not tell me about amplifiers and the signal being too small etc because right now I just want to know the easiest way to connect, no matter how quiet the speakers may be after the connection.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

You could try 1/8" to RCA Female to a pair of cheap male/male RCA's and cut one end off and strip the wires. Shield is - and core is +


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

anamulahmed said:


> How would I go about connecting a speaker with binding posts to a PC with 1/8 inch input/output jacks. Please do not tell me about amplifiers and the signal being too small etc because right now I just want to know the easiest way to connect, no matter how quiet the speakers may be after the connection.


poor lineout


----------

